# Dog Box for VW Golf - Available in USA?



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We just bought a 2011 VW Golf tdi this weekend. Now I'm outfitting it for the dogs. I found crates in Europe made specifically for the Golf. However, have had no luck here. I can import if I must, but wanted to see if anyone here had a source in the USA. These are the ones I've found in Europe: http://www.transk9.com/index.php/dog_cage/volkswagen_golf_estate_2007/ I've seen similar double crates w/removable dividers made of fiberglass/plastic type material used in France. This material would work as well. Any leads or suggestions would by welcomed.

Also, need to figure out how to put a remote start or similar device on it. I am hoping to find an easier way to leave my car idling, locked with the AC on for the dogs. Right now, my solution is to use the valet key and have removed the cap over the key entry (very ugly). 

I have asked several vw reps about an remote start. It was suggested to inquire about the "Viper" Remote start. I called Best Buy regarding the Viper remote start, but it will only stay on for 1 hour maximum. It can be reactivated by a cell phone app, however I do not want to rely on cell svc as there are many dead areas and wouldn't want to worry that the thing shut off my car. 

My hope is to find a way to remotely lock and unlock my car. The golf as it is stock disables the 2nd key once the car is running and locked. Again this is why I've had to resort to the valet key and manually unlock the car.

Ideally, I'd like a set up similar to my Dodge diesel where I can leave the truck running and take a remote fob/controller with me that will lock and unlock the running vehicle from a distance.

Then there's getting limo tint done as that's a requirement of all my vehicles here in SoCal for the dogs.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

you could always look for a welder in your area and take a picture of what you want to them.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the looks of that kennel. I downsized my vehicle recently and think something like this would work out fairly nice. If you do decide to order it would you post an update once you get it? Matter of fact I am going to check out the measurements now to see how well it would work with the space that I have.

About the remote start, if it helps I use the Viper system on my vehicles. I haven't had a need to run it for extended periods of time but since I know when it's running or not from a distance (display) I can easily restart it with the remote.

I will be putting the Viper in mine within the next week or so. Currently, my fob works like yours does when running, which I'd be replacing regardless of how it operated but I should know soon how much monkeying around is needed to bypass the door lock override.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I like the looks of that kennel. I downsized my vehicle recently and think something like this would work out fairly nice. If you do decide to order it would you post an update once you get it? Matter of fact I am going to check out the measurements now to see how well it would work with the space that I have.
> 
> About the remote start, if it helps I use the Viper system on my vehicles. I haven't had a need to run it for extended periods of time but since I know when it's running or not from a distance (display) I can easily restart it with the remote.
> 
> I will be putting the Viper in mine within the next week or so. Currently, my fob works like yours does when running, which I'd be replacing regardless of how it operated but I should know soon how much monkeying around is needed to bypass the door lock override.


I may have to use the Viper system as well. I was just concerned about the 1 hour shut off being controlled by an cell phone app..what if you are in a dead area. Ideally I wanted to be able to just leave the car running until I returned to it. 

You can select make and model of car on their web site and order the specific crate. Go here: http://www.transk9.com/index.php/dog-cages/ and select Catagory - make of car.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll have to call them. It seems they don't presently manufacture one for the vehicle I own but something of similar dimensions may work. The Viper system is fairly versatile, for example I've got mine set up to turn on the heated seats with the remote. So I imagine it's fairly easy to set it up to run until it's shut off unless perhaps it's restricted by law for some reason to run indefinitely. If I happen to get mine installed before you post a follow up I will let you know what they say about setting it up that way. Who knows maybe it's set up that way by default? Up here most people who use them have a pre programmed 15-20 minute cut off but I imagine some of the slope trucks or vehicles in Fairbanks or Barrow are set to run until you turn them off. I know the Viper also allows an option to restart every x hours once it reaches a certain temperature. As much as it would work for cold weather I suppose it would do/could the same for warmer temps.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Ideally I wanted to be able to just leave the car running until I returned to it. .


I just thought of something. My Viper remote allowed removal of the key while running, which would permit you to keep the vehicle running like you want. All that I needed to do was press one of the buttons twice and it would let me remove the key and exit the vehicle. It's the override of the locking system while the vehicle is running that's probably the greater challenge. 

Is your fob what drives the fact that it won't let you lock the doors while it's still in the car and the car is running? We have different vehicles but I believe that's how mine is set up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would think there are a lot of places in the States that could make a custom kennel for the Golf. 
Cheaper then shipping one? I think it would be worth looking into.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob, I don't know about Debbie but finding someone to fab something like this really isn't the issue for me nor is shipping (receive 75% off Express rate shipping). I personally happen to like the fit and finish on the product better than what's available in the US.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Bob, I don't know about Debbie but finding someone to fab something like this really isn't the issue for me nor is shipping (receive 75% off Express rate shipping). I personally happen to like the fit and finish on the product better than what's available in the US.


Makes sense!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I just thought of something. My Viper remote allowed removal of the key while running, which would permit you to keep the vehicle running like you want. All that I needed to do was press one of the buttons twice and it would let me remove the key and exit the vehicle. It's the override of the locking system while the vehicle is running that's probably the greater challenge.
> 
> Is your fob what drives the fact that it won't let you lock the doors while it's still in the car and the car is running? We have different vehicles but I believe that's how mine is set up.


It's not the key, but the fact that the car is running then the fobs won't work to lock or unlock the car. For instance if I leave the car running with one key and then I'd have to lock the doors by pushing the door button as the keys won't respond (I have 2 keys with the controls on them and one valet key so have tried all combos). Then however, I would not be able to unlock the car using the fob from the outside, but have to pop the cap that hides the key hole and manually unlock the car. Right now I've just left the cap off the key hold and am unlocking like this to get back into the car. 

If I do what you say in the first paragraph, would I still have to manually unlock the door or could I push a remote button? You probably can't answer as this is probably a safety feature of vw. ](*,)

The manual unlock isn't the end of the world, but is an extra hassle is my hands are full or I have a dog with me and want to hit a button from a distance and then go directly to the hatch to put a dog in the back and get another dog..


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I would think there are a lot of places in the States that could make a custom kennel for the Golf.
> Cheaper then shipping one? I think it would be worth looking into.


I hope so. But, so far I haven't found a good solution here. I'm going to see what it costs to ship. By googling, it's the European web pages that come up. I do want to be sure it fits and is fairly light and well constructed. The Europeans have been doing the small car "thing" for so much longer than us in the USA with our giant SUVs and Trucks. I'm one of those giant truck owners. :grin: I have a western hauler bed on the back of a 1 ton dually dodge diesel. I can put a #400, #500 and aluminum crate (about size #500) side by side along the back of the bed!

Now I have to think small and form fitting!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> You can select make and model of car on their web site and order the specific crate. Go here: http://www.transk9.com/index.php/dog-cages/ and select Catagory - make of car.


Hi Debbie,

This is a company in Brampton ON that makes similar boxes to the link you've provided. Maybe they can help you out? http://www.dogbox.ca/


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Hi Debbie,
> 
> This is a company in Brampton ON that makes similar boxes to the link you've provided. Maybe they can help you out? http://www.dogbox.ca/


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

The most affordable, and best customer service on custom made stuff has to be American Aluminum Accessories http://www.ezrideronline.com/

I owe them some pictures of my unit, and I will post them here as well.
2 dog custom box for $625 plus about $175 to ship it from FL to IL.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't know if this is of any use to you but..
http://www.discountramps.com/double-door-dog-crate.htm


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Don't know if this is of any use to you but..
> http://www.discountramps.com/double-door-dog-crate.htm


Thanks for the link. Don't think that will work for me because it's made of laminated wood on the sides. Frame is aluminum. Too bad it's not all aluminum.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My buddy has one of these crates from discount ramp. I was surprised to see that the laminate wood is thicker than the plastic that is on his WT-metall crate.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I wonder if you could just replace the wood panels with custom aluminum ones?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I wonder if you could just replace the wood panels with custom aluminum ones?


I'll show it to Ron and see. Maybe I could paint it grey to match and when the laminate wears out then switch it out...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I wonder if you could just replace the wood panels with custom aluminum ones?


Wouldn't be hard to do. Just take the laminate to a metal shop and have them copy it. That's a nice nice find Lynn hard to beat for that price!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> If I do what you say in the first paragraph, would I still have to manually unlock the door or could I push a remote button? You probably can't answer as this is probably a safety feature of vw. ](*,)


I'll let you know Monday after I have mine installed. If they can override it, you should be able to lock, unlock, start, stop, and turn on accessories from your remote.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

you can try and contact mark natinsky here in texas. he does custom vehicle crates. his website here: http://www.kustomkrates.com/


----------

